# 2.2.35 : Username vorhanden, wird aber nicht angezeigt



## lindesbs (9. Apr. 2010)

Hallo !

Folgendes Problem. Durch einen Eingabefehler hat ein Kunde nun einen Nutzer der nicht angezeigt wird...

Bsp.: hans.mueller@domain.tld

dieser User ist web22_hans und hat als email hans.mueller

irgendwie, hat er es geschafft, dem Nutzer den Usernamen web22_ zu geben
Er taucht nun nicht mehr in der Uebersicht seiner Domain auf.

In der DB ist er sichtbar. Mit eMail Adresse und dem user
Habe testweise user von web22_ wieder auf web22_hans gesetzt, der User taucht abe rnicht auf.

Irgendeine Idee ? Oder Nutzer per Hand aus der DB leoschen udn neu registrieren ?


----------



## Till (10. Apr. 2010)

Schau mal in den papierkorb.


----------

